# Балакирев - "Исламей" на аккордеоне



## KirillMezgov (13 Мар 2011)

Хочу сыграть "Исламей" М.Балакирева на аккордеоне,а в транскрипции И.Жильцова не хватает диапазона. Как лучше расставить регистры? или что-нибудь изменить?


----------

